# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Gallekkage na galblaasverwijdering

## carry

Hallo lezers,

Ik ben op zoek naar mensen, die net als ik een een laparoscopische galblaasverwijdering hebben ondergaan en die niet goed verricht is waardoor er gal in de buikholte is gaan lekken. Het is nu enkele weken geleden en het gaat gelukkig iets beter met me, maar het heeft mijn leven behoorlijk in gevaar gebracht. Ik zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen met mede lotgevallen, omdat het voor mij afschuwelijk was om mee te maken en ik er zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk een flinke klap van heb gekregen; te meer omdat ik net voor de tweede keer moeder was geworden!
Ik kijk uit naar reacties...

Groetjes Carry

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Carry,

Wat vervelend voor je. Dan kun je moeilijk volledig genieten van je baby.
Zelf heb ik geen ervaring met laparoscopische galblaasverwijdering. Ik heb gezocht op het internet of er meer mensen uit ervaring spreken. Dat is moeilijk te vinden. Wel heb ik informatie gevonden voor je waaronder:
http://www.amc.uva.nl/index.cfm?pid=...ntentitemid=71

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan. Sterkte!!

Groetjes Leontien

----------


## angelavanrooijen

Hallo Carry,

Wat toevallig. Ik ben 28 september bevallen van m'n tweede zoontje en 26 oktober is mijn galblaas verwijderd. Gelukkig is het bij mij niet gaan lekken in m'n buikholte (wat gebeurd er dan?), ik vond het zo al heftig genoeg. Wel heb ik nog steeds last van m'n rechterzij. Doordat het elkaar zo snel heeft opgevolgd bevalling en galsteenoperatie vond ik het een hele heftige ervaring temeer omdat ik in januari nog een x geopereerd moet worden, omdat ze me na de bevalling niet goed gehecht hebben.
Maandag 2 januari ga ik weer beginnen met werken, ik ben beniewd of ik dat al aan kan. Heb jij je werk al weer hervat?

Groetjes Angela

----------


## dick

Hallo Carry ,

Mijn vrouw is 14-11-05 geopereerd aan galblaas.
Bij deze ,, eenvoudige ,, ingreep bleek dat de galwegen
stukgemaakt waren. Dit werd echter pas ruim 1 week later onderkend.
Ze werd dus eerst gewoon naar huis gestuurd na 2 dagen.
Ze was bont en blauw. Hierdoor veel pijn , waardoor de pijnklachten
van het gallekken blijkbaar niet ervaren werd. Tussendoor nog bij huisarts
geweest. Ook bij hem ging echter geen belletje rinkelen.
Pas toen er weer bloed geprikt werd , bleken bepaalde waardes extreem
en werd ons gezegd direkt ziekenhuis te bellen. Bij God,s gratie mochten
wij even naar de EHBO komen. Na ruim 4 uren werd toch tot opname
besloten. Op de echo en gedane punktie bleek wel gal in de buikholte
te zitten. Het was echter vrijdag laat op de dag dus tot maandag werd er niets gedaan !!!!! Mijn vrouw kreeg steeds meer pijn.
Maandag werd toch besloten tot ERCP . Kon echter pas donderdag plaatsvinden!!!!!!. Dit werd uiteindelijk woensdag. Ten tijde van
de ERCP hadden ze pas door wat er echt loos was.
De contrastvloeistof liep namelijk ook zo de buikholte in.
Conclusie : galwegen stuk.... Toen drains geplaatst , er kwam
maar liefst 7 liter!!!.Mijn vrouw is de maandag daarna overgeplaatst
naar het AMC. Hier werd weer echo genomen. Hier konden ze direkt zien waar lek zat!! Waarom in Alkmaar niet? 3e drain geplaatst ter hoogte
van de lever. Toen aan infuus /sondevoeding etc./ morfinepomp.
Heeft nu nog 1 drain die de gal opvangt. We vangen dit op. Dan moet ze dat weer drinken ( met wat cola lukt dat) Zij is echter geestelijk en lichamelijk veel zwakker geworden ( ruim 10 kg afgevallen )
Zij is dus nu thuis om verder aan te sterken. Gaat niet echt lekker. 
Gauw misselijk /vindt niets lekker!!! 9/1/06 voor controle weer naar AMC
Afhankelijk van het aansterken van mijn vrouw zal dan tussen nu en
12 weken hersteloperatie moeten plaatsvinden.Hierbij zal dan stuk darm
gebruikt worden om als galweg te fungeren.Zal al met al nog wel even duren. Ga je heen voor iets simpels , zal het minimaal enkele maanden
van je leven beheersen.
Dit was even ons verhaal. Ben jij ondertussen weer geopereerd?
Hoe gaat het verder? Heb jij toevallig nog tips oid vooral wat betreft het misselijk zijn. Er moet nl. gegeten worden wil je aansterken.
gr
Dick

----------


## elsa

tjonge, wat herkenbaar. Ik ben 16 december 2005 geopereerd, mijn galblaas werd verwijderd. Dit verliep allemaal prima, maar op 23 december kreeg ik vreselijke pijn in mijn bovenbuik en schouders. Werkelijk niet normaal! Mijn huisarts dacht direkt aan gallekkage, maar in het ziekenhuis duurde het een week voor er eens aktie ondernomen werd. Ik ben twee maal naar het umc geweest voor een ercp en mijn buik is gespoeld. Daarbij zijn er twee drains ingebracht. Na 5 weken ben ik thuisgekomen en ik was een wrak. Ook ik was 10 kilo afgevallen, omdat ik niet kon eten en drinken al die tijd en ook van alle toestanden. Alles was een strijd in het ziekenhuis.Er stierven mensen bij me op de zaal en dat trek je op een bepaald moment niet meer. Nu vandaag 28 februari zijn de stents eruit gehaald en begin ik op te knappen. Mijn buik doet steeds minder pijn en ik krijg weer energie en zin in van alles. Ik begin weer te geloven dat het goed komt. Ben erg bang geweest om er van alles aan over te houden, zoals verklevingen enzo. Al met al heeft die grap straks ruim 3 maanden geduurt. Jammer. Fouten kunnen gebeuren, dat ik nou eenmaal zo en als het jou treft is dat vreselijk, maar wat pas echt erg is, dat de desbetreffende arts niet een keer heeft laten merken, hoe vervelend hij het voor me vond of dat hij er van baalde. Ik hoef geen sorry, maar een beetje empatie had wel op zijn plaats geweest. Ik ben hier in mijn hoofd nog niet klaar mee hoor.

----------


## mibo

helaas kan ik erover mee praten dat ze in het ziekenhuis foutjes maken, vooral in alkmaar........eerst geloofde ze me niet dat ik aanvallen had, ik was te jong (29) en te dun voor galsten, maar helaas...het was toch echt zo, ik had twee maanden voor mijn galblaas operatie een buikwandcorrectie laten doen, wat erg mooi was geworden, maar helaas moest mijn galblaas eruit, dus moest ik weer onder het mes, de steen was 1,2 cm in doorsnee en mij galblaas was erg ontstoken...na een week gingen de hechtingen eruit, die dag hat ik een telefonische afspraak met de dokter en ik vertelde haar dat de wond open stond, dat was normaal zei ze. maar helaas moest ik hoesten en sprong de wond open, waar door alles wat in mijn buik hoort er via de navel uit kwam. mijn man belde het ziekenhuis en die verwees me naar de huisarts daar moest ik eerst heen en hij schrok van de wond en stuurde me naar het ziekenhuis, waar in weer zo'n twee uur moest wachten met een open navel. en eindelijk mocht ik weer onder het mes om de boel terug te stoppen, maar helaas is het weer niet goed gegaan en heeft de dokter het te strak dicht gemaakt waardoor ik ongeveer volgende maand weer onder het mes moet omdat ik er erg veel pijn heb en mijn buik, oftewel mijn " ex""navel, oftwel mijn buikspleet die moet weer opengemaakt worden. ik hoop dat iemand mij hier meer over kan vertellen.
maar met een ding ben ik wel erg blij en dat is dat ik geen aanvallen heb.....

----------


## jacoba

Mijn man is in augustus 2006 geopereerd aan een uitzaaiing in de lever.
Een paar dagen na de operatie bleek er sprake van gallekkage te zijn. Hij was erg ziek, koorts, wilde en kon niet eten. Er is een CT scan gemaakt en ze zagen ook een bloeding en een opeenhoping van gal. Daarna is hij weer geopereerd. 
Nu heeft hij een drain voor de gal, en een maagsonde. De gal die hij aftapt moet weer via de sondein zijn maag teruggegeven worden.
Nu las ik bij het verhaal van Dick dat zijn vrouw de gal met cola moest drinken. De artsen hadden het hier ook over. Maar wat is dan de verhouding? Wie kan mij daar meer over vertellen?
En dick, hoe is het nu met je vrouw?

----------


## Roelina

hallo,ik ben in augustus 2003 geopereerd aan galstenen na 4 dagen veel pijn kwamen de artsen er achter dat de galleider was doorgeknipt direct savonds weer op de ok ik ben nu 3 jaar verder en in totaal 6 keer geopereerd waarvan 2 keer een littekenbreuk.de arts gaf mondeling toe dat hij een ernstige fout had gemaakt wij een advocaat ingeschakeld maar nu zeggen ze het is wel een medische fout maar geen verwijdbaar handelen je hebt zo geen poot om op te staan terwijl het ons alleen gaat om de extra kosten die wij hierdoor hebben gemaakt vergoed te krijgen heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee ik hoor ze graag groetjes roelina

----------


## mibo

hey roelina,
je kan de fout wel bij het medisch tuchtcollege melden, die kunnen je dan verder helpen!!!
succes!!

----------


## leentje jeannette

mijn man heeft op 4 november 2006 een galblaas verwijdering gehad. Dit had tot gevolg 2 weken streekziekenhuis met de nodige complicaties Toen met spoed naar een groter ziekenhuis. Daar is hij hals overkop geopereerd en hebben ze een bal van 4,5 tot 5 liter gal uit zijn buik gehaald. Hij heeft 73 dagen op de ic gelegen vaak zeer kritiek. nu ligt hij 3 weken op een gewone afdeling en is afgelopen dinsdag weer geopereerd. Door de operaties was er ook een gaatje in de dunnedarm gekomen. Het is nu verholpen.Het einde van de tijd in het ziekenhuis komt in zicht. Over 1,5 jaar krijgt hij nog wel een grote operatie( reconstructie van de galwegen) maar dat is nu nog verweg. Eerst komt het aansterken en het revalideren.

----------


## leentje jeannette

mijn man heeft op 4 november 2006 een galblaas verwijdering gehad. Dit had tot gevolg 2 weken streekziekenhuis met de nodige complicaties Toen met spoed naar een groter ziekenhuis. Daar is hij hals overkop geopereerd en hebben ze een bal van 4,5 tot 5 liter gal uit zijn buik gehaald. Hij heeft 73 dagen op de ic gelegen vaak zeer kritiek. nu ligt hij 3 weken op een gewone afdeling en is afgelopen dinsdag weer geopereerd. Door de operaties was er ook een gaatje in de dunnedarm gekomen. Het is nu verholpen.Het einde van de tijd in het ziekenhuis komt in zicht. Over 1,5 jaar krijgt hij nog wel een grote operatie( reconstructie van de galwegen) maar dat is nu nog verweg. Eerst komt het aansterken en het revalideren. 


graag hoor ik het verhaal van anderen die het zelfde hebben mee gemaakt

----------


## Journalist

Ik ben journalist voor het RTL Nieuws. Voor het nieuws van woensdag 21 november zijn wij op zoek naar iemand een soortgelijke ervaring heeft met galblaasverwijdering via een laparoscopische operatie. Wie zou zijn of haar ervaringen hierover willen vertellen?

----------


## NOS Journaal

Ook het NOS Journaal besteedt vanavond aandacht aan complicaties na een kijkoperatie. Wie wil over zijn/haar ervaringen vertellen? 

Neem contact op met onze redactie: 035-6775017 of [email protected]

----------


## Freddy

Hallo allemaal, 
Hierbij wil ik ook een bericht plaatsen om te kijken of er mensen zijn die met hun ervaringen ons verder kunnen informeren , en om te kijken of het via een aansprakelijkheidsstelling nut heeft tot verdere acties. hieronder ons verhaal:
Mijn vrouw is op 4 dec. jl geopereerd aan haar galblaas en hier is het een en ander fout in gegaan ( galweg ook mee doorgenomen ) foutje bedankt. echter de chirurg heeft wel zijn fout erkend en voelde ook met ons mee. na geopereerd te zijn had ze nog veel heftige pijnen en in de eerste week werd ons alleen door assistenten meegedeeld wat er gedaan was. wij hebben geeist dat wij de behandelend chirurg konden spreken. op 11 dec een ERCP gedaan en hieruit bleek dat het fout gegaan was ( kwamen een clip tegen, dus galweg afgesloten ). de chirurg is gekomen en heeft ons uitvoerig verteld wat er misgegaan was en heeft deemoedig toegegeven dat ondanks dat hij erg voorzichtig te werk gegaan was, hij toch de fout heeft gemaakt. Hij heeft echter direct het AMC ingelicht waar wij 7 Jan. 2008 terecht kunnen.
in de tussentijd met de drain lopen. op 24 dec in het ziekenhuis geweest omdat de drain niet meer liep ( 16 uur geen productie ) 5 uur in het ziekenhuis gezeten, echo en rontgen gemaakt en drain doorgespoten, nu erna niks als ellende want er loopt nu ook gal uit de wond waar de drain zit, zodat regelmatig alles nat is . Drain loopt ook vol.gemiddeld 600cc per dag.
wij durven nu niet goed terug en willen wachten op het amc , want wij hadden allebei de indruk dat ze het hier niet goed weten te behandelen. moest notabene drie keer naar boven om drainpotten te halen omdat ze die drains niet afsloten zodat de vacuum van de flessen af was. heb zelf 2 flessen opnieuw aangesloten .
nu is het maar weer afwachten hoe we verder er doorheen gaan rollen.
Ik wacht met spanning evt. reacties af en kan alleen maar hopen dat alles weer op zn pootjes terecht gaat komen, ook hier is de vrouw al 7 kg aan gewicht verloren.

Mvg. Freddy en Margaret
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  life sucks in the hands of another

----------


## leentje jeannette

Hallo Freddy en margaret

Wat erg om te horen dat er bij Margaret zoveel mis is gegaan. Je vraag was omtrend een schade claim, wij hebben er geen ervaring mee. Er zijn door zoveel mensen bij mijn man kleine dingen verkeerd gegaan. Wij kunnen niemand specifiek aanwijzen. Als er 1 ding fout gaat gaat opeens alles fout. Bij ons in ieder geval.

Ik Kan jullie alleen vertellen dat mijn man goed aan het herstellen is. Hij is er nog lang niet, maar tijd is er genoeg, gelukkig. Hij heeft 2,5 maand op de ic gelegen en werd in coma gehouden. Alle lichaamsfunties waren gestopt alleen het hart had alleen maar een ondersteuning nodig. Beademing, 24 uurs dialyse etc.etc. Het was erg kritiek en de kans dat hij het haalde was niet groot. Vaak zelfs haast niet. Maar hij heeft het gehaald is 4 maand opgenomen geweest en werkt nu hard aan zijn herstel. Hij is nu 10 maand thuis. Waarvan de eerste 2 maand niets mogelijk was. 10 min bezoek is de hele dag braken. Maar nu gaat hij goed vooruit. We hebben toekomst. 

Galwegen complicaties zijn erge complicaties. Informeer naar artsen die hierin veel ervaringen hebben. Mijn man had geluk zijn mdl specialist hoort bij de beste 3 van nederland. Jammer dat hij niet in het ziekenhuis werkte waar hij in eerst instantie is geopereerd. Informeer naar kundigheid van arts, verpleegkundigen en ziekenhuis. 

Ik wens jullie ook namens mijn man veel sterkte toe. Jammer dat ik jullie niet verder kan helpen.


Leentje Jeannette

----------


## Freddy

Hoi Leentje Jeanette, 
bedankt voor je reactie en als ik jullie verhaal lees worden wij er niet vrolijker door, ik hoop dat ons dat bespaart gaat blijven. dat het een lange weg gaat worden verbaast mij nu al niks meer. wij zijn 7 jan. naar het AMC gegaan voor de eerste afspraak bij de Chirurg die mijn vrouw gaat behandelen en die naar horen zeggen een goede is. de drain die ze hadden aangelegd bij Margaret liep al enkele dagen niet meer en dit had tot gevolg dat ze door stuwing in de lever weer pijnen had. de verwachting die we hadden dat ze gelijk voor een hersteloperatie kon blijven ging niet door. er werd een nieuwe drain geplaatst. ditmaal direct door de lever heen in de galwegen zelf. dit gebeurde op 8 jan om 9.00 en was voorspoedig gegaan via een PCT. 
ze bleef echter behoorlijk misselijk. s'middags dacht ze sterk genoeg te zijn en ging met me mee naar de recreatieruimte om een sigaretje te roken alwaar ze een collaps kreeg ( ook geen polsslag meer aanwezig ) ben behoorlijk geschrokken daarvan. ze is gelukkig maar even weg geweest en er waren direct een hoop medici om ons heen. na het toedienen van atropine kwam ze gelukkig snel weer bij, en naar de high care toegebracht waar ze haar 3 uur lang in de gaten hebben gehouden. situatie was gelukkig stabiel en ipv naar huis nog een nacht langer in het amc. bloedwaardes waren de volgende dag gelukkig weer goed en kon haar gisteren weer mee naar huis nemen. ze is erg veel moe en slaapt veel. de drain loopt gelukkig goed af en de vooruitzichten zijn dat we nu niet meer terughoeven en dat ze binnen 4 tot 6 weken een oproep krijgt voor de hersteloperatie. nogmaals dank voor jullie reactie en wij wensen jullie ook een voorspoedig herstel toe.
Ik zal trachten om langs deze weg toch een beetje ons verhaal weg te schrijven, al is het alleen maaar om je een beetje te kunnen luchten.
Nogmaals bedankt 
freddy en Margaret

----------


## leentje jeannette

Hallo Freddy en Margaret

Wat schrikken als je zo'n collaps krijgt. Hoe gaat het nu met Magaret? Moe en veel slapen is logisch, hoe gaat het met het eten? Kan ze de stress aan?

Hoe gaat het met *Jouw*, kun jij het nog aan? Naast werk, zorgen en eventueel gezin.

Als je het fijn vindt hou me dan op de hoogte, ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat dat erg fijn is. Even je hart teluchten en er samen met lotgenoten erover mailen.
Ik het het meeste gehad aan de site van medisch forum, Interne ziekte, onder de naam leentje, daar heb ik veel steun gehad. Er zijn veel mensen die, in je naaste omgeving naar je willen luisteren, maar ( gelukkig) weinig die weten waar je het over hebt.

Lieve Groet Leentje Jeannette
Ps. men gaat ervan uit dat een stend gewoonlik 3 maand goed zit, daarna is de kans groter dat hij verstopt raakt. ( misschien een gerust stellend idee)

----------


## aimee62

Ik ben 2 weken geleden geopereerd aan mn galblaas via de conventionele operatie (kijkoperatie was niet mogelijk).
Ik had al 2 jaar zo eens in de 4 maanden een keer een galsteenkoliekaanval wat erg pijnlijk is maar met medicijnen was het de volgende morgen wel steeds over.
Echter 2 weken geleden na 600 mg ibuprofen, n injectie (van de die nacht dienstdoende huisarts) met diclofenac en nog een zetpil met diclofenac (en dat alles in 3 uur tijd ingenomen) ging de pijn niet weg.
Heb om 6 uur 's ochtends weer de huisartsenpost gebeld en toen werd er besloten (heel toevallig had mn eigen huisarts dienst en ze kende dus de voorgeschiedenis) om me die dag te opereren.
Dus een paar uur later lag ik op de OK. Operatie was goed gegaan, maar had daarna wel heel veel pijn en gek genoeg geen wondpijn (tuurlijk wel gevoelig maar door de pijnstillers zeker wel dragelijk), maar in mn rug en vlak onder mn rechterborst. Ik heb 4 dagen na de operatie echo gehad van het operatiegebied, daarop was niets te zien, de volgende dag zijn er hart en longfoto's gemaakt. Ook niks byzonders en weer een dag later heb ze contrastvloeistof ingespoten en moest ik onder de Ct scan want ze dachten aan n longembolie. gelukkig was dze uitslag ook goed, maar de pijn bleef.
Inmiddels is de pijn wel minder gelukkig maar nog wel aanwezig.
Maar waar ik meer van baal is dat een deel van de wond weer is opengegaan.
Dit was in het ziekenhuis al het geval, maar daar zeiden o kan geen kwaad.
Ik had 8 hechtingen en de helft is 4 dagen na de operatie eruit gehaald en de overige 4 een dag later. Ik vind het vrij snel, is dat normaal, meestal lees ik dat het na een week gebeurt.
Maar de wond wil niet echt genezen, er is nu na 2 weken !! wel een korstje opgekomen, maar dat gaat er iedere keer af. Ben afgelopen donderdag voor controle bij de chirurg geweest en zij zegt o dat gaat goed hoor.(maar ja toen zat er natuurlijk net een korst op)
Maar toch ben ik er niet blij mee, want het is diep (geen oppervlakkig wondje), er komt af en toe nog wat bloed uit en best wel wat pus.
Moet regelmatig schoon shirt aan trekken.
Heeft er iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## pita1

hallo freddy en margaret. Kijk even naar mijn verhaal onder de naam pita1 dat is mijn ervaring (wel Extreem hoor) maar als je iets wilt weten over drainervaring en operaties kun je bij mij terecht met vragen. En doen hoor Ik heb alles zelf moeten doen en de artsen vertelden mij zelf dat ik inmiddels ervaring genoeg heb(helaas) en wees gerust je bent in goede handen in het amc.
Groetjes Pita

----------


## tmc

Hoi Freddy en Margaret.
Hoe is het nu? Het is een heeeel erg herkenbaar verhaal! Ik ben ook door verwezen naar het AMC. Heb ook nog een buikvliesontsteking gehad. Ik ben afgelopen augustus geopereerd (herstel galwegen). Ik ben nog steeds erg moe en psychisch vind ik het ook nog erg zwaar. (ik heb 3 jonge kinderen)
Ik vroeg me af of je juridisch stappen kan ondernemen (buiten het medisch tuchtcollege)? Heeft iemand dat reeds gedaan en zo ja was het succesvol?

----------


## raymondg.

Vorige jaar is mijn gezondheid drastisch verandert. Het begon in augustus acute pijnaanval in mijn rechter ribbenstreek maar na het slikken van paracetamols was het weg. Tweede week van oktober begon ik te hoesten wat ongeveer 5 weken duurde. Heb toendertijd 4 verschillende huisartsen bezocht in hun kliniek maar wist niet wat het was omdat mijn longen schoon waren. Kreeg toen weer aanval bij mijn ribbenstreek. Uiteindelijk eind november doorwewezen naar westeinde ziekenhuis Den Haag. Waarbij ze bij mijn echo een zeer zeldzame lever en maag tuberculose hadden bevonden. Toen begon het echte ellende van pijn. 24 uur per dag voor de volgende 3 maanden. Het begon daarna een beetje beter te worden. Maar in April kreeg ik last van mijn galblaas. Elke maand wel een aanval. Ik ben nu pas eindelijk een beetje hersteld van mijn tuberculose. Helaas moet nu blijkbaar mijn galblaas verwijderd worden. En het moet zo wie zo op een conventionele wijze gebeuren sinds mijn maag niet helemaal hersteld is. Ik lees al deze verhalen en dan zie ik het een beetje somber in. Maar tussen de lijnen lees ik dat ik beter naar het AMC Amsterdam moet gaan voor een chirurg?

----------


## rob-angie

Ik heb 27 april 2009 een galblaas operatie gehad. Mijn galblaas was geheel onstoken en is ook geheel verwijderd. Nu heb ik een hele rare ontlasting, het is niet bruin, maar het heeft sliertjes en de kleur is creme. Mijn urine is geel maar ook een straal knal oranje, is dat een teken van een ontsteking of komt dat nou juist door de antibiotica die ik heb gekregen met infuus uit het ziekenhuis. Van de huisarts wordt ik niet wijzer en in het ziekenhuis wordt ik weer naar huis gestuurd..alles wat ik eet kots ik uit en ik ben steeds misselijk..de pijn zit nu nog in mijn buik en straalt uit naar mijn rug..wie weet raadt..ik weet het niet meer. Ik heb ook koorts.

liefs Angela

----------


## rob-angie

> Ook ik ben slachtoffer van een galblaas operatie, hoofdgal kanaal doorgeknipt dit is toch erg allemaal, ik ben maar 29 jaar ga je voor iets kleins wordt je beroofd van je leven ik ben echt kwaad. Geen woorden voor dit drama zulke chirugen moeten worden gearresteerd. Nu heb ik zes stent in de galwegen een jaar lang, ook ik wordt behandeld in de AMC dit is wel de beste ziekenhuis wat betreft dit soort gevallen goed gespecialiseerd hierin maar men wordt niet meer de de oude dit is een aanslag op de gezondheid en wie dit is overkomen heeft in ieder geval geen fit lever meer dramatisch allemaal.




Beste Latie,
Bij mij hebben ze 3 stents geplaatst omdat het tijdens de operatie fout is gegaan, ik heb mijn dossier opgevraagd om mee te nemen naar het AMC en uit het dossier bleek dat ik wakker geworden ben tijdens de operatie-narcose en doordat is gebeurd is de galzak ontploft. Waarom dien je geen klacht in bij de tuchtcommissie? Ik heb mijn klacht al klaar liggen maar eerst moet ik herstellen want ik heb nog erg veel pijn. Ik heb kritiek gelegen en inderdaad het is maar een kleine ingreep.
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte :Smile:

----------


## rob-angie

Als jij het bewijs hebt staan op papier moet jij niet opgeven, mijn galblaas zag helemaal groen en ik kreeg op mijn donder omdat ik niet eerder ben gekomen, ik heb iedere dag vanaf 20 april tot 28 april (dag van spoedopname) bij hun op de eerste hulp gezeten en ik iedere keer weggestuurd, dus als hij iemand boos aan moet kijken is het de EHBO wel, en niet mij, want ik schreeuwde het uit van de pijn en ze stuurde mij iedere keer weg met een overdosis morfine, ik was zo stoned als een garnaal en ben het op de dag van vandaag nog zo stoned. Ik ben zooooooooooooo moe en zou zo graag een dag of 24 uur willen slapen, maar helaas door de nu nog aanvallen kan dat niet. 

Meis dit medische forum is ervoor om je verhaal kwijt te kunnen, dus geneer je niet en vertel wat je kwijt wil.

Sterkte

----------

